

Ask HN: Do you trust php startups? - cmstoken

I work extensively in php, but I&#x27;m wondering if there are people out there that wouldn&#x27;t sign up for a startup if they know it was made with php :)
======
shortsightedsid
End of the day, what makes a startup successful is customers. What customers
care about is whether you solve their problem and bring value.

One of the ways that startups like to attract dev talent is by saying how cool
they are - the latest fad, the latest stack and free snacks. But that's not
what people care about. So, focus on solving their problems and not what your
platform is.

------
kphild
Such a retarded question. Do you trust food delivered in Ford?

------
arisAlexis
I find the question valid. Many tech people would think on the back of their
mind that this startup is not cutting-edge, doesn't have a great dev team etc.
Not that I am a PHP hater. Your nickname suggests that you use a PHP-based
CMS. That doesn't sound cool for a startup ;)

------
vojant
Sorry I only trust startups made in brainfuck, every other language is
invigilated by NSA.

------
ancarda
I think this is the first time I've ever flagged a post. A site's technology
stack shouldn't be a factor in deciding how trustworthy they are.

------
prostoalex
Have they visited Facebook, Yahoo, or Wikipedia?

